# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  كيف تبرمج وتسيطر علي عقلك الباطن؟

## الرايقة

*تحياتي يارائعين
كيف تبرمج وتسيطر على عقلك الباطن؟!! 
 
 بقدره من الله عز وجل .. جعل لكل إنسان قدره داخليه بالتحكم في تصرفاته وما يبدر منه نتيجة لتخاطب داخلي مع نفسه. 
 
 
 ولكي تسيطر على عقلك الباطن عليك آن تعرف ما هو العقل الباطن وما عمله وما  صفاته وكيفية التخلص من الأمراض والعادات والسلوكيات السيئة عن طريق  السيطرة على العقل الباطن..
 
 ما هو العقل الباطن
 
 العقل الباطن هو الجزء الغير واعي والغير محسوس وهو أيضا يعتبر مركز للعواطف والانفعالات ومخزن الذاكرة, فعلي سبيل المثال :
 
 لو تخيلنا آن العقل هو كغرفة لكمبيوتر ضخم يحتوي على كافة المعلومات والصور  المخزنة وغيرها من الأشياء التي يستخدمها الإنسان في حياته عامة سنجد آن  العقل الباطن يعتبر مثل جزء الأرشيف للعقل في بعض الأمور وعلى وجه الدقة  العقل الباطن: 
 
 1- يحفظ كل المعلومات منذ كان الإنسان طفل 
 2- يحتفظ بالأشياء التي يعتبرها العقل شي عابر وليس له قيمه 
 
 آن العقل الباطن يؤثر بصوره مباشرة على ذهن الإنسان وتصرفاته وان لم يكن واعيا آن هذا التغيير نابع من داخلة
 
 فمثلا: لماذا يكون الإنسان في أحيان كثيره واثقا جدا من نفسه في شي معين ثم  يقوم شخص آخر بالتعليق السخيف على طريقته بالتفكير إذا تقبل الشخص هذا  الكلام وبدا بالتفكير به بدا هذا الكلام بالتسرب للعقل الباطن ومن ثم رويدا  رويدا يبدا الشخص بالفعل في عدم الثقة بنفيه وتهتز صورته أمام نفسه وهذا  يحدث كثيرا ولكن آن لم يسمح الشخص للآخر بالتثبيط من عزيمته فان الأمور  ستتم على اكمل وجه آن شاء الله 
 آن كثير منا بعض الأوقات من الممكن آن يتعرض لازمه نفسيه وذلك لعدة أسباب  مثل الخوف أو القلق من نتيجة أو من نكسه حدثت بحياته مثل الفشل في اختبار  أو حب وتجد هذا الإنسان بدا في الانعزال والنوم كثيرا والابتعاد عن الناس  وغيرها من الأمور التي تزيد الأمور سوءا. 

*

----------


## الرايقة

*ونواصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
لمعالجة مثل هذه الحالات يجب علينا اتباع الآتي:

- تجنب الشكوى الدائمة ألانها تحسسك بان بالفعل هناك مشكله كبيره 
- تذكر آن كل إنسان يتعرض للمشاكل وليس أنت من يتعرض لهذا الكم من المشاكل في الحياة 
- يجب عليك عند حدوث فشل في شي أو تأزم نفسي آن تحاول الخروج من هذه الحالة  تماما عن طريق مصاحبة بعض الأصدقاء المرحين اللذين سيقوموا بإلغاء التفكير  السلبي في حياتك بصوره غير مباشرة
- لا تتطلع إلى شي صعب عليك مره واحده بمعنى كيف أكون متخرجا حديثا وأتطلع لان أتعين براتب كبير 
- لا تضع لنفسك خطط كبيره عليك ثم تفشل فيها بل ضع خطط محكمه وعليك وضع كافة الاحتمالات في ذهنك 
- افهم آن كل ما تفعله محسوب عليك لا يوجد شي عبثا , اجعل عقلك يخزن كل ما  تفعله ولا تجعل أي شي يمر مرور الكرام في حياتك إلا بعد آن تستفيد منه. 

*

----------


## الرايقة

*ونواصــــــــــــــــــــــــل

الوظائف الرئيسية للعقل الباطن:

- تخزين المعلومات والذكريات 
- هو معقل المشاعر والعواطف 
- هو سجل العادات حسنه كانت أو قبيحة 
- وهو مستودع للمهارات 
- هو اللذي يتحكم في الطاقة الجسدية والنفسية وبيده توجيهها. 


التأثير غير المبرمج في العقل الباطن
البيئة: تشمل البيئة الطبيعية والاجتماعية فالأبوين والاسره والأصدقاء  ووسائل الإعلام وثقافة المجتمع من اعظم المؤثرات فنجد إبداع الشخص وانتاجه  معبر عن بيئته شاء أم رفض
الانتماء: فعندما يعلم الشخص انه ينتمي لقوم كرماء تجده تلقائيا يتأثر توجهه نحو الكرم حتى ولو لم ينشأ في قومه 
الشخصية المؤثرة: سواء كانت دينيه أو سياسيه أو علميه وليس من الضروري آن  يكون التأثر مباشرة من السماع أو عن طريق الرؤية بل عن قد يكون عن طريق  الأخبار والصور والكتابة فتجد الشخص المتأثر يحاول آن يقلده في كل أفعاله  معتبرا انه القدوة
العواطف الحادة: عندما تمر بالإنسان أحداث مهمة تؤثر بقوه في عواطفه كفقدان  عزيز أو موقف إنساني مؤثر فهذا يؤثر على سلوكياته المستقبلية.


*

----------


## الرايقة

*واخيرا
- كن مهندسا لعقلك واستخدم طرقا مجربة 
- تستطيع آن تنشئ سعادة من خلال الأفكار التي تعتقدها 
- آن الصورة الذهنية تساوي ألف كلمه وعقلك الباطن سوف يحقق أي صوره 
- تذكر آن القلب الشاكر يكون دائما قريبا في آن ينال ثروات الدنيا 
- ولد موجات الكترونيه من الانسجام والصحة والسكينه من خلال التفكير في حب الله وعظمته 
- تخيل تحقيق رغبتك الآن واشعر أنها أصبحت ملموسة وفي الواقع. 

"تستطيع آن تحقق في حياتك المزيد من السلطة والثروة والصحة والسعادة من  خلال تعلمك الاتصال بقوة عقلك الباطن واخراجها من مكمنها انك لست في حاجه  لامتلاك هذه القوه فأنت تمتلكها بالفعل ولكن أنت بحاجة إلى آن تتعلم كيف  تستخدمها"


*

----------

